# Uinta's Trip (Marshall, Fehr, Lilly, & others)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I finally got a saturday off so I joined FlyFishingLover (FFL) and his family in the Uintas. FFL and I hiked to a lake that has historically given up brookies and tigers of great size. 









It rained and hailed for hours at a time. When the rain stopped we got a few bites. FFL got 1 tiger at 15 inches and I got a brookie at 6 inches. We were there from 9am to 5pm so needless to say it SUCKED!!!! So we went back to camp and recharged our batteries with chicken tacos and a session on the Upper Provo where FFL taught me the ways of river dry fies. I got one fish to try and take my dry.

So we drove to where FFL can always slay the tiger trout. Lilly Lake! Sure enough I got a few to hit the dry flies but not take them. So I threw a blue fox silver size #1 and got 5 fish before dark. FFL got in his tube and got 13 on flies. We left by dark.

































Day 2
So the next morning we made pan fried fish tacos with the tigers when FFL whispered "hey Tye Dye your friends are here". Oh I knew even before looking there had to be moose near by. Sure enough there was a cow and calf. After 30mins they approached the cooking area with gusto. The german shepard started to bark and I hit a metal pan. They decided to bail after that.

This moose looks like a wolf howing at the moon!

















All the while poor Evil Tye Dye couldn't find us, arriving at the parking lot at 3am only to sleep in the reclined seat of his car, awaiting to escort us to our next destination......marshal lake! 









We met Evil Tye Dye Ferh lake by noon. He got skunked there. 

























We arrived at Shepard Lake shortly after that and spent 20mins there BS'ing with guys that I have not seen since high school. 









Sure enough we finally got to marshal by 2pm. 

















Well FFL was the 1st to get a decent brook trout after a few hours on a black wooly bugger.









Then Evil Tye Dye got this deformed brook trout! What was with the frill colar????

















I managed to lose one trout on a blue fox silver size #2. So I went higer up on the boulder fields and on the way down I fell and went head over heels down the boulders twice till I stopped. For a second there I thought I broke my leg. Luckily it was just battered a bit. Well my bear spray was busted and hissing. Having experinced this stuff blowing up shortly after something like this I threw it far away. It blew up in the rocks. So we left a few minutes later and about 100 yards later I here ETDT scream...."RUN!!!!"

Yep the drift was traveling fast and all of us experinced buring lips, toungs, and throats! Even when I got home I rubbed my eyes and they started to burn. Well that was not the end of the troubles. At shepard we lost the trail and had one hell of a time trying to find it again. Whew we luckily found it and made it out of there that night. At Ferh Lake the sunset was starting up.









ETDT and I left in the Uintas in order for him to make the grave yard shift. I had work the next morning so I got a ride back with ETDT. We have 2 more trips in mind then I am calling off the Uintas till next year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Uinta's Trip (Marshall, Ferh, Lilly, & others)*

Great photos.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Uinta's Trip (Marshall, Ferh, Lilly, & others)*

Yeah you can tell when Evil Tye Dye came along eh? I had the crappy waterproof pentex. I am not to be trusted with the Cannon Rebel EOS T1i.....yet!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great pics, glad you're okay. That bear spray is nasty stuff!


----------



## MJ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great pics. I prefer lead in bear spray for that reason and others.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

*Uinta's Trip (Marshall, Fehr, Lilly, & others)*

Agree with above statement


----------

